# J code billing unts



## christycic (Jan 8, 2010)

Can someone please refer me somewhere as to find the proper billing units for J codes.  We are getting reimbursed about .84 on one injection.


----------



## scorrado (Jan 8, 2010)

The milligrams are all in your HCPCS book. Each drug is listed with how many miligrams can be billed under that code with one unit. How many units to bill depends on how many milligrams you inject in the pt.  For example if a pt gets Botox (J0585) which is billed per milligram and we inject 50 mg we would bill 50 units.   There is one code in the HCPCS that is for 20mg (J0480). So if we injected 40mg we would bill 2 units.  J0520 is for 5mg so if you injected 20 mg you would bill 4 units. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## christycic (Jan 11, 2010)

*J codes*

yes, thank you that helps, however, I am gathering on ml we bill how many are used vs mg we divide that to units?  

Thank you


----------

